# 20g overstocked tank



## brapbrapboom

So its been a month now since I decided to do a planted tank. Just wanted to share how it looked like after a month now. And yes, it is overstocked. Lol. All plants were taken from GTAA forum members *YAAAAY*  

Please feel free to put up comments and suggestions and how I can make it look better. Since a beginner, I have no idea on aquascaping.


Credits to:
qiabble
igor.kanshyn
almog60


----------



## Fish_Man

looks nice and I wouldn't change anything to the tank


----------



## brapbrapboom

Thanks for the opinion. I was thinking that I have really overstocked on plants lol.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, it looks great. Very bright and clean.
Everything looks growing fine!


----------



## brapbrapboom

thanks for the comment igor


----------



## Darkside

I think your setup looks pretty good... but if your tank is over stocked then I have a problem. LOL


----------



## brapbrapboom

meaning overstocked... here are my livestock in the tank.

10 cardinal tetra
5 neon tetra
4 pink danio
2 bloodfin tetra
2 gold cloud minnow
3 fancy guppies
2 oto cats
MTS *starting to breed*


I will be cutting up my livestock really soon don't worry. Lol.


----------



## Darkside

In my 35 gallon I have:
6 Norman lampeyes,
10 Gertrude's blue eyes
5 checkerboard cichlids
20+ Corydoras pigmaeus
6 Corydoras hastatus
2 SAEs
2 BN plecos
I have innumerable MTS at this point too.

I think you're fine.


----------



## brapbrapboom

I kinda thought it is really overstocked. They are really doing fine. Its just that I thought i put in too many fishes in the tank lol.  So theres no need to cut my livestock then?


----------



## Darkside

You might want to move your danios, but other than that it seems fine to me. The fish will let you know if they're not doing well.


----------



## trailblazer295

My 30g will probably be overstock when its done 2 angels, 8 bloodfin tetra, 3 bolovian ram, 2 BN pleco, 16 amano shrimp. I do have extra filtration though so it's a balance.


----------



## brapbrapboom

I kinda like my danios darting across the tank chasing each other. If theres something wrong Ill definitely let you guys know about it. Thanks for the comments and suggestions people!


----------



## brapbrapboom

trailblazer295 said:


> My 30g will probably be overstock when its done 2 angels, 8 bloodfin tetra, 3 bolovian ram, 2 BN pleco, 16 amano shrimp. I do have extra filtration though so it's a balance.


wouldnt it be an overkill if you had an extra filtration? or its good for em?


----------



## trailblazer295

brapbrapboom said:


> wouldnt it be an overkill if you had an extra filtration? or its good for em?


It's more than would be needed for a tank that size but with more stock you need the extra flow and filteration capacity. There is no such thing really as to much filtration you just want to add more if you over stock to ensure your water quality stays high.


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Tank update *

here's what the tank looks now.. 

i took out the background, i wasnt feeling it anymore.. i might put pitch black bg or blue.

added a single moss ball which i got from ebay for $9 all in all 
and some lava rocks!

any suggestions/comments are very welcome


----------



## Fish_Man

looks nice with or without the background.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Fish_Man said:


> looks nice with or without the background.


thanks bud!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Looks good!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Just a lil update on what's going on in my tank now. I took off some plants and will be adding some rock. Im unsure about what the rocks name is but ill definitely upload another one when its done 

Any comments and suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Healthy plants and I absolutely LOVE tiger barbs. Add a singular larger fish (not large enough to eat them but like a female convict cichlid or something of the same temperament and size, in there if you want them to school more tightly


----------



## camboy012406

wow your plants are soo green and beautiful. what is your tank size?? do you use ferts for that??


----------



## brapbrapboom

tank size is 20g 24x12x16. Actually, I had an issue of my plants dying of, probably because of my light D: I changed lights, took off what needs to be taken out and now its back to normal  And no, I dont use any ferts for it. Maybe before that incident happen, YES i was dosing co2



camboy012406 said:


> wow your plants are soo green and beautiful. what is your tank size?? do you use ferts for that??


----------



## camboy012406

only lights worls??


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> only lights worls??


not too sure about what you meant lol.

OFF TOPIC..

I just saw the vid on ur sig. tank is pretty cool. I like what you did on the mosses on the rock. keep it up! Did you just tie them with a fishing line?


----------



## camboy012406

i uSed rubber band


----------



## camboy012406

brapbrapboom said:


> not too sure about what you meant lol.
> 
> OFF TOPIC..
> 
> I just saw the vid on ur sig. tank is pretty cool. I like what you did on the mosses on the rock. keep it up! Did you just tie them with a fishing line?


sorry wrong send.lol do you use diy co2 what kind diffuser u hvE??


----------



## brapbrapboom

I was using the Nutrafin co2 system before which is the same as a DIY co2

http://www.petmountain.com/link_image/product/standard/500147.jpg


----------



## brapbrapboom

lol this tank is no more planted, will switch to a cichlid tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Try keeping it planted - my apisto pair is in a fully planted tank, and they really look great in the green backdrop. The metallic blue of the body and orange of the fins and red in the face of the male really stands out, and when the female is in full breeding colours (golden yellow) she's a real beaut!


----------



## brapbrapboom

ameekplec. said:


> Try keeping it planted - my apisto pair is in a fully planted tank, and they really look great in the green backdrop. The metallic blue of the body and orange of the fins and red in the face of the male really stands out, and when the female is in full breeding colours (golden yellow) she's a real beaut!


i have changed the scape to this and will be putting more plants.. any comments/suggestions are welcome


----------



## xr8dride

Definitly don't be afraid to keep your cichlids in a planted tank. I keep about 30 of them in a well planted tank and they love swimming among the plants without disturbing them. It's a lot nicer to look at rather than the normal cold stone set up you see cichlids in.


----------



## brapbrapboom

xr8dride said:


> Definitly don't be afraid to keep your cichlids in a planted tank. I keep about 30 of them in a well planted tank and they love swimming among the plants without disturbing them. It's a lot nicer to look at rather than the normal cold stone set up you see cichlids in.


indeed! any low light plants you can recommend? i will just be putting a pair of GBR in the tank and a pleco, pleco is now residing in the tank


----------



## xr8dride

Hrmm, I'm no plant expert...far from it. I picked up someplants from GTAA meet & greet last year and they have thrived in my tank. No fertilizers, etc... Maybe someone else can ID them for you. Hope this helps. As you can see, my cichlids enjoy having them and it bring some warmth to the tank.


----------



## coldmantis

last 2 pics are asian ambulia


----------



## brapbrapboom

xr8dride said:


> Hrmm, I'm no plant expert...far from it. I picked up someplants from GTAA meet & greet last year and they have thrived in my tank. No fertilizers, etc... Maybe someone else can ID them for you. Hope this helps. As you can see, my cichlids enjoy having them and it bring some warmth to the tank.


maybe you can share some stalks lol


----------



## brapbrapboom

so heres what the tank looks like now, got some crypts and a pair of GBR on Menagerie yesterday, definitely worth going for! also, more plants to come again on this tank 

ill also put up a short vid of my GBR pair, the female is quite shy so its the male that only says hi up on the cam.. sorry for the low quality vid, it was taken out from my iphone xD

heres the link to the vid:


----------



## Fish_Man

brapbrapboom said:


> so heres what the tank looks like now, got some crypts and a pair of GBR on Menagerie yesterday, definitely worth going for! also, more plants to come again on this tank
> 
> ill also put up a short vid of my GBR pair, the female is quite shy so its the male that only says hi up on the cam.. sorry for the low quality vid, it was taken out from my iphone xD
> 
> heres the link to the vid:


Awesome tank. I like the look of the tank


----------



## xr8dride

Looks great. I hope you have better luck with the GBR than I did. No doubt it was my doing but I failed miserably at keepin GBR's. Congrats & GL!


----------



## xr8dride

Sorry, didn't see your comment about the stalks at first glance...yeah sure, if you're willing to pick them up, I'm always clipping the things. For your 10 gallon I would suggest the shorter slower growing plant in the first pick, the 2nd plant will take over your tank in a month! lol


----------



## brapbrapboom

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome tank. I like the look of the tank





xr8dride said:


> Looks great. I hope you have better luck with the GBR than I did. No doubt it was my doing but I failed miserably at keepin GBR's. Congrats & GL!


thanks guys! im going to menagerie again this thursday and see what plants they have  im also upgrading to dual t5HO light, just waiting for someone to sell it lol.


----------



## xr8dride

what is the width of a 20 gallon?


----------



## xr8dride

I don't know what you are willing to pay but these prices don't seem too outrageous.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...le-lights-comes-with-bulbs-W0QQAdIdZ231797420


----------



## brapbrapboom

xr8dride said:


> I don't know what you are willing to pay but these prices don't seem too outrageous.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...le-lights-comes-with-bulbs-W0QQAdIdZ231797420


this is from... aquaticinspiration? if everything else fails, i might get one at ebay which is like this 24" light always worth the wait to get something cheaper


----------



## xr8dride

I can relate to the cheaper part as I now have to find lighting for a 72" tank, lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom

xr8dride said:


> I can relate to the cheaper part as I now have to find lighting for a 72" tank, lol.


ive ended up getting this light which cost me about $150 xD bought it from bigals so yeah.. its pretty worth it IMO. regardless of my money.. guess I will not go out and no lunch money for another 2 weeks =/ lol.

anyway, ill post a pic up again when I get some more plants from menagerie tomorrow


----------



## igor.kanshyn

brapbrapboom said:


> ive ended up getting this light which cost me about $150 xD bought it from bigals so yeah.. its pretty worth it IMO. regardless of my money.. guess I will not go out and no lunch money for another 2 weeks =/ lol.
> 
> anyway, ill post a pic up again when I get some more plants from menagerie tomorrow


Conceder this one: AQUARIUM T5 GLO HO ELECTRONIC BALLAST 2X24 OR 39-WATT for your next aquarium project


----------



## brapbrapboom

igor.kanshyn said:


> Conceder this one: AQUARIUM T5 GLO HO ELECTRONIC BALLAST 2X24 OR 39-WATT for your next aquarium project


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT DAAAA!! oh well too late to over react now.. will do Igor! thanks!


----------



## brapbrapboom

after going to menagerie today, heres what the tank looks like.. heres the plants:

java fern
corkscrew vals
various crypts (i forgot the names xD)
hygrophila stricta

i tried to put some cave-like rock layout and two flower pots to provide them something to hide with..

theres also a pic of my male GBR, he always comes to me but the female is a bit shy sometimes.. maybe she's moody lol xD

another month, ill update how the tank looks like


----------



## Will

On the left, cryptocoryne wendtii.

The tank looks great. Very nice little tank- but it's got a lot of time before it gets overstocked  what are you're future additions? 

I've thrown you a youtube comment! Cheers.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> On the left, cryptocoryne wendtii.
> 
> The tank looks great. Very nice little tank- but it's got a lot of time before it gets overstocked  what are you're future additions?
> 
> I've thrown you a youtube comment! Cheers.


thanks for the comment!  and for the stocking supplies, just more plants i guess hah! this tank is only for my GBR pair's and i might be taking the pleco off this tank xD


----------



## Will

Hey that's cool. If you change your mind marble hatchets would be a good choice for a fish that won't bother your breeding rams and add some life in the top region where rams rarely venture. Not that I'm really trying to ruin your species specific tank. Keep updating it's a great start.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> Hey that's cool. If you change your mind marble hatchets would be a good choice for a fish that won't bother your breeding rams and add some life in the top region where rams rarely venture. Not that I'm really trying to ruin your species specific tank. Keep updating it's a great start.


No no, its fine much better if more people can make comments and suggestions, indeed GBR spends moat if their timw below the tank, i just rarely see em on top of the tank.. Since im feeding em flakes, they just wait till the flakes get blown by the filter, any other alternatives? My ainking pellets are too big for their mouth


----------



## Will

Top dwelling fish like, white clouds, gold white clouds, harlequin rasbora, rasbora espei, hatchetfish, Celebes halfbeaks...

Also, Rams do very very well supplemented with frozen bloodworms and mysis shrimp. Don't buy the cube packs though, but the flat sheets so you can break it up yourself into smaller peices.Instead of dropping flakes on top of the water, place them beneath the surface.


----------



## brapbrapboom

MY GBR'S MIGHT HAVE LAYED SOME EGGS!! D:

I just saw both of them were on one spot, and there are tiny clear gravel-like thingys in there, I tried to google how the eggs look like to see them.. Do the males usually eat the eggs layed by the female? Do I need to rehome my male GBR after the female had layed eggs?


----------



## Will

Actually males are primary guardians. These fish need peace and quiet when breeding. No faces to the glass, waterchanges or fussing about. They will or can eat the eggs out of fear. Good luck! Often the first try is just that, a first attempt.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> Actually males are primary guardians. These fish need peace and quiet when breeding. No faces to the glass, waterchanges or fussing about. They will or can eat the eggs out of fear. Good luck! Often the first try is just that, a first attempt.


Gotya! Next time there will not be faces on the glass, me and my mom are looking at the eggs laid by the female and the male just kept on eating em. Hopefully they will breed again! Thanks Will!!


----------



## Will

I know you have a video cam, so empty the memory and plug in the cam, so you can record a few hours for viewing later. It's definitely something acing to watch, but first time pairs will more likely be stressed about you voyeurs! Plus later you can upload to YouTube and share with us.

They will probably breed again very soon.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> I know you have a video cam, so empty the memory and plug in the cam, so you can record a few hours for viewing later. It's definitely something acing to watch, but first time pairs will more likely be stressed about you voyeurs! Plus later you can upload to YouTube and share with us.
> 
> They will probably breed again very soon.


as for the video cam, i have none lol. im just using my iphone to take pics/vids of my aquarium. for the egg part, how long does it usually take till the fries break out from the egg?


----------



## Will

Oh darn. iPhone four (?) has a great quality camera then.

At 80f eggs hatch at about day 5. A full week later they should be free swimming at 3-4mm length. Once free swimming feed them their first meals.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Actually its only a 3gs hehe. Its alright that my tank's temp is only 78f right?


----------



## Will

Yes. Those estimates I gave you could be off by a day short at a lower temp.

You could also bump it up to 81/82f.


----------



## brapbrapboom

ah! another expense of getting a new heater xD im just using the one that came with the tetra kit, which is preset to 78f sometimes it goes high as 80 as well


----------



## Will

78F will probably work fine. If the eggs fungus repeatidly, a heater might help.

My dad uses binoculars to watch the fish from afar. Ghetto.


----------



## jimmyjam

lol thats hilarious.. and dont forget water changes... that tank is looking good bud.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> 78F will probably work fine. If the eggs fungus repeatidly, a heater might help.
> 
> My dad uses binoculars to watch the fish from afar. Ghetto.


true G right there lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom

xr8dride said:


> Hrmm, I'm no plant expert...far from it. I picked up someplants from GTAA meet & greet last year and they have thrived in my tank. No fertilizers, etc... Maybe someone else can ID them for you. Hope this helps. As you can see, my cichlids enjoy having them and it bring some warmth to the tank.


haha if you still have some of that second plant i wouldnt mind taking some


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Update*

just thought i would update my thread.. heres how the tank looks like now..

any comments / suggestions are welcome 

livestock:
2 GBR (pair)
4 otto cats

**picking up 10 rummy nose tetras at menagerie tmrw** 

I might get rid of the GBR's as well, theyre kinda aggressive to my otto cats


----------



## Will

Hehehe, I like your marimo Ball collection. I saw some at a Big Als a few months ago that were about 8".

How long have you had the otos? The GBR were in the tank alone for quite some time, it may take just as long for them to accept that they have to share their habitat. Do you plan to add plants into the right side of the aquarium?


----------



## brapbrapboom

Will Hayward said:


> Hehehe, I like your marimo Ball collection. I saw some at a Big Als a few months ago that were about 8".
> 
> How long have you had the otos? The GBR were in the tank alone for quite some time, it may take just as long for them to accept that they have to share their habitat. Do you plan to add plants into the right side of the aquarium?


yup, putting more plants in there as well  cant wait till i get my rummy nose tetras!!! woot!! i might go for anubias nana this time around..


----------



## sujeev87

Hey what kind of substrate did you use? Did you mix it into your gravel?


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> Hey what kind of substrate did you use? Did you mix it into your gravel?


its not really mixed, i just put some gravels on the front.. my substrate is nothing fancy, its kinda like this but more finer granules

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Sub...ubstrate-Peace-River_9151233_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## sujeev87

So no real substrate for plants? You just have lighting and co2?


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> So no real substrate for plants? You just have lighting and co2?


Nope, no fancy substrate for plants. Im also not dosing co2, my dual T5HO light was too high for em so I took one of the bulbs of and I guess it pretty works damn well . However, im dosing Aqueon Plant food(micro n macro).


----------



## brapbrapboom

So i just got my 10 rummy nose tetras yesterday from menagerie..

I also have GBR pair and 4 otto cats

ALL OF US IN THE HOUSE LOVE THESE FISHES NOW!! lol!

I was wondering if I should add 10 more on the school.. Theyre so awesome! But im worried that the tank is too small for them now 

Im running a fluval 105, will it do the job still?

heres a video of them schooling, as usual sorry for the crappy video.. it was taken from my phone xD The School


----------



## Fish_Man

Nice rummynose tetras adding more would look awesome but not sure if it's a wise idea due to space.


----------



## Will

Id say if you are confident in your filtration you could put in a few more... but I like to overstock my tank with both fish and plants. It's not for everyone.

Just remember your rummies will grow almost double that size. Then, they'll have more presence in the tank.

Have you thought about some fish that swim in the top level? maybe 10 marble hatchets.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Fish_Man said:


> Nice rummynose tetras adding more would look awesome but not sure if it's a wise idea due to space.


Indeed. I would have to wait till i get my bigger tank


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Oh love them! They school together so nicely! 
Like the nano-marimos too.


----------



## brapbrapboom

GuppyLove said:


> Oh love them! They school together so nicely!
> Like the nano-marimos too.


Thanks guppylove!!  yeaa these rmt's are really awesome!!

Imagine having hundreds of em in a large tank!


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Update*

an update on how the tank is doing now.. im currently injecting it now with co2, still waiting for my drop checker though..  im also dosing it aqueon micro n macro

here's a vid of my co2 setup - i guess its 1 bubble per 2~3secs.

heres a couple of shots and lets not forget the moss balls family 

moss on rock is also growing nice, i like how it grows bushy and just stretching its way..

anyone can help why im still getting the dead spots on my plants? well it was there before, but can i just cut the leaf?


----------



## sujeev87

Hey your tanks looking great... Keep up the great work


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> Hey your tanks looking great... Keep up the great work


Thanks sujeev!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Very nice, it's lush and clear. Good job!


----------



## Beijing08

brapbrapboom said:


> an update on how the tank is doing now.. im currently injecting it now with co2, still waiting for my drop checker though..  im also dosing it aqueon micro n macro
> 
> here's a vid of my co2 setup - i guess its 1 bubble per 2~3secs.
> 
> heres a couple of shots and lets not forget the moss balls family
> 
> moss on rock is also growing nice, i like how it grows bushy and just stretching its way..
> 
> anyone can help why im still getting the dead spots on my plants? well it was there before, but can i just cut the leaf?


lol, you never came to get your rummynose


----------



## brapbrapboom

Beijing08 said:


> lol, you never came to get your rummynose


Yeahh i was really busy that week  my bad bro.. At least im done school now lol.


----------



## sujeev87

Hey I noticed you used the diy paintball co2 method. How much did you spend in total for it? Where did you buy your co2 refill adapter? Can you post a picture of the adapter for me please?


----------



## Beijing08

brapbrapboom said:


> Yeahh i was really busy that week  my bad bro.. At least im done school now lol.


LOL no worries..it's still swimming around in my tank, 1 tetra in 60 gallons


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> Hey I noticed you used the diy paintball co2 method. How much did you spend in total for it? Where did you buy your co2 refill adapter? Can you post a picture of the adapter for me please?


I think around $75? I bought the adapter, needle valve, bubble counter, drop checker(which i broke) all for $30 from coldmantis, the 24oz tank is from badlands paintball which is $39.99 ill post up a pic later today when i get home


----------



## sujeev87

wow, only 75? where is coldmantis? do you have a number i could call or a website? Also how long will the tank last before you have to refill it? thanks.


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> wow, only 75? where is coldmantis? do you have a number i could call or a website? Also how long will the tank last before you have to refill it? thanks.


since ive only started it a week ago, im not really sure, but i hope this would last around 6mos. or more


----------



## sujeev87

Any updates on ur tank? Is the 20 oz co2 canister still lasting?


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> Any updates on ur tank? Is the 20 oz co2 canister still lasting?


Yup its still running  but i wasted a lot though trying to fix the bps... Ill post it up when my bottle runs out of co2


----------



## sujeev87

What kind of trouble did you have with the bps?


----------



## brapbrapboom

sujeev87 said:


> What kind of trouble did you have with the bps?


adjusting the needle valve to get like 1bp 3secs. now its constant, before i was really having troubles for it lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ohhh man my tank is full of black beard algae now and amazon sword leaves are dying off, how should i cut them?


----------



## camboy012406

just reduce your lights man.


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> just reduce your lights man.


Ill cut em to 7hrs now XD


----------



## camboy012406

actually im running my tanks for 7 hours. the plants grow well without algae. juss remember too much light needs a lot of co2. less light less co2. btw why you hve pressurize co2? are you planning to grow highlights plants like glosso or hc?


----------

